# Zelda Rhapsody



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

Wrote this piece because I love the Zelda video game series, also because I believe it's a great way to educate and introduce classical music to a new audience. Rhapsody on Themes from the Legend of Zelda. What are your thoughts?

It's in a modified sonata form. Modified because the main theme returns last in the recapitulation. The form is similar to Brahms Tragic Overture in that regard.

The development sections features a fugue. One of my favorite moments is measure 102-104 where I transition from c sharp minor to d minor. Two key areas that are very far removed.

I'm proud of the proportion and balance I achieved in the work. Each section; the exposition, development and recapitulation are exactly 64 measures in length.

Thanks for listening! I'd love to know your impressions of the piece. If you like my work subscribe to my YouTube channel. I have many more works on the way!


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Nice. I was impressed with the variations on material you achieved and the short coda was cool.


----------



## MarkMcD (Mar 31, 2014)

As always Arnerich I love your work, to my ears it is always polished and very well thought out, it might help if I knew the Zelda theme, but as I don't, I can't comment on it's faithfulness. On the other hand, not knowing the theme could be a bonus because that way you can better decide if the piece works on it's own merits, and of course, this does.

Best regards
Mark


----------



## KjellPrytz (Dec 16, 2016)

Certainly Arnerich, you can be proud of this excellent tune. I find it both technically brilliant and beautiful creating many emotions. Are you playing this tune yourself?

Kjell


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Very nice piece, congratulations. I'm a fan of the series and I think this music would work well in a game, perhaps at the end. The theme is instantly recognizable but this is more fleshed out than most of the Zelda soundtrack pieces. It would be cool to hear this in one of the games.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Nice, I played the Zelda games (Zelda 1 & 2 and A link to the past) yeeeaaars ago and I still recognize the themes.
I'd love to hear your work on themes from the Castlevania games.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

MarkMcD said:


> As always Arnerich I love your work, to my ears it is always polished and very well thought out, it might help if I knew the Zelda theme, but as I don't, I can't comment on it's faithfulness. On the other hand, not knowing the theme could be a bonus because that way you can better decide if the piece works on it's own merits, and of course, this does.
> 
> Best regards
> Mark





KjellPrytz said:


> Certainly Arnerich, you can be proud of this excellent tune. I find it both technically brilliant and beautiful creating many emotions. Are you playing this tune yourself?
> 
> Kjell


I do add + 1 towards this compliments .


----------



## Samuel Kristopher (Nov 4, 2015)

Certainly subscribing! Amazingly done. 

Also really helpful that you've added labels to your different sections - sonata form and structure is something that still challenges me a lot so I'm gonna come back and take a closer look at this over the next week!


----------



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

Actually really great! You managed to turn simplistic game tunes into what at times actually sounded like classical piano music. Well done!


----------

